#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-07-25
<RawChid> trijntje, ik vond het ook gewoon leuk om te weten hoeveel het in totaal ongeveer zou zijn :P
<RawChid> Oh, ik heb het over die strings met of zonder punt natuurlijk
<trijntje> RawChid: ja, het viel me opzich best mee, ik had verwacht dat het er meer waren
<Idroy_> 'allo
<RawChid> trijntje, misschien heb ik het al eens eerder gevraagd, maar wat is jouw favo LaTeX editor op Ubuntu ?
<trijntje> RawChid: ik gebruik geen LaTex editor, ik doe het meestal in gedit of vim
<trijntje> zoals een echte man ;)
<RawChid> Haha
<RawChid> Ik vind de spellingscontrole van gedit niet zo fijn
<trijntje> das waar, een 'LaTeX aware' spellingscontrole scheelt wel
<RawChid> Ja, maar nog fijner is gewoon rode kringeltjes onder verkeerde woorden.
<RawChid> Dat doet gedit ook niet
<RawChid> Oh wacht, toch wel
<RawChid> Anyway, ik ben een zeikerd en heb nog steeds geen fijne editor gevonden
<RawChid> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/vertalingen/teamreports-67381
<leoquant> RawChid, ping
<RawChid> ff koffie halen
<RawChid> En dan zeg ik pong
<leoquant> lol ok
<StefandeVries> Sorry, maar daar moest ik wel even om lachen. xD
<leoquant> hoe subscribe je je eigenlijk bij/aan de mailinglist van ubuntu-nl-gemeenschapsraad, dat kan blijkbaar niet op launchpad. hoe moet een relatieve buitenstaander zich "aanmelden"? kijk ik weet van een alternatieve mailinglist, en communiceer via die list.
<Idroy_> leoquant, ik zag op de artwork wiki dat er nog een aantal launchpad teams nieuwe logo's nodig heeft? http://ubuntuone.com/p/164I/ is voor de stemgerechtigden team
<leoquant> die list is uiteindelijk openbaar
<RawChid> leoquant, pong! :P
<RawChid> aar ik
<leoquant> RawChid, zie bovenstaande
<RawChid> Ja, de lijst is niet echt duidelijk te vinden nee
<leoquant> Idroy_, bedankt
<StefandeVries> Idroy_: mooi! :)
<leoquant> StefandeVries,  lach ze...:P
<Idroy_> :D
<RawChid> Ik weet hoe ik me aanmeld, weet hoe of de rest dit ooit heeft weten te vinden
<leoquant> voor buitenstaanders onvindbaar imho
<leoquant> bevordert niet bepaald de "openbaarheid"imo
<leoquant> enfin puntje van aandacht....
<RawChid> Eens
<RawChid> Kan tenminste op http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Gemeenschapsraad vermeld worden
<RawChid> Misschien ook nog op jullie LP pagina
<RawChid> Nog een keer melden op het forum
<RawChid> Drop de URL in Google+
<RawChid> Maak een Facebook-groep waar updates naartoe worden gestuurd zodat wij het kunnen liken
<RawChid> Twitter elke nieuwe mail door
<RawChid> Ho sorry, ik ga te ver
<RawChid> Ik zie dat er ook een mwanzo council is. Is dat nieuw?
<RawChid> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-council
<RawChid> leoquant
<leoquant> RawChid, ik heb het op de mailinglist gezet, dat het vreemd is. misschien kun je het +1 als buitenstaander
<leoquant> ja er is een council
<leoquant> erg nieuw ook
<RawChid> Is dat buiten de vergaderingen e.d. ontstaan? Of heb ik dat gewoon gemist...
<leoquant> kijk als een buitenstaander die niet bepaald nieuw is met mailinglisten en ubuntu zoals jij, het verwarrend vinden gebeurt er eerder iets
<leoquant> het is via de mailinglist ooit besloten. maar waarom? geen idee
<RawChid> lol, oke
<RawChid> Ik zal jouw mail wel +1-en als ik em zie
<leoquant> op deze manier onthouden we informatie, of bevorderen we externe deelname niet bepaald
<leoquant> dank RawChid
<leoquant> *zucht
<RawChid> Maar die council?
<RawChid> leoquant, ik heb de wiki ook ff aangepast
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Gemeenschapsraad?action=diff&rev2=10&rev1=9
<RawChid> Zie je het verschil?
<leoquant> yep, altijd beter zo
<RawChid> Mooi
<leoquant> Idroy_, toegepast
<leoquant> mooi werk
<Idroy_> :-)
<Idroy_> dankje :D
<leoquant> ubuntu-nl teams zowat allemaal in oranje :P
<Idroy_> leoquant, heb je al meer gehoord over de logo's van het prikbord team en website team enzo?
<Idroy_> ja inderdaad :)
<leoquant> uh daar kan ik niets veranderen idd, men komt daar zeker later op terug
<Idroy_> ok :-)
<Idroy_> vanavond of morgen heb ik waarschijnlijk wel een logo klaar voor: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-gemeenschapsraad
<leoquant> dat zou mooi zijn
<leoquant> hai Ronnie2
<Ronnie2> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> nog ff over de testserver meeting
<Ronnie2> vertel
<leoquant> het ging mij boven mijn petje....
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> toen dacht ik ik ga iets anders  doen
<Ronnie2> je moet ook niet alles onder je petje willen stoppen ;)
<leoquant> dus ik denk dat ik niet meedoe binnen het team als tester/ ideetjes figuur
<leoquant> ik had er me stomweg iets anders bij voorgesteld. foutje van mijn kant...
<RawChid> Als je alles onder je petje doet, haal je denk ik te veel op je hals :P
<Ronnie2> is helemaal prima leoquant.
<leoquant> mooi!
<Ronnie2> RawChid: your'e in?
<RawChid> mwa
<Ronnie2> beetje...
<RawChid> Ik wil wel helpen waar nodig, maar kan me voorlopig niet "committen"
<Ronnie2> oke
<RawChid> Ga over een tijdje ook reizen
<Ronnie2> hoe waren de 4-daagse feesten trouwens nog?
<RawChid> Geslaagd! Eerste dag veel regen waardoor ik de hoop een beetje verloor. Maar het is de rest van de week aardig droog gebleven :-)
<RawChid> Vrijdag was ideaal aanmoedigweer :)
<Ronnie2> ja, vrijdag was idd heerlijk weer
<Ronnie2> ik hoop eigenlijk dat #! een keertje op IRC komt
<RawChid> Hij is niet erg proactief eerlijk gezegd
<Ronnie2> nee, dat is erg jammer. het is erg handig als de 'hoofd-maintainer' gemakkelijk te bereiken is
<RawChid> uhu, volgens mij was dat ook 1 van de kerndoelen van zo'n server toch ;)
<Ronnie2> ja, dat is wel de bedoeling
<RawChid> Verder denk ik dat dit ook niet te groots opgezet moet worden. Wat nou als morgen #! of zijn server omvalt?
<RawChid> Als het echt een testserver is, is dat geen probleem....
<RawChid> Maar als er services op draaien waar we afhankelijk van zijn...
<RawChid> JanC, SWAT; Ik las ergens dat er een tekort was aan IRC ops en dat deze moeilijk te vinden waren. Nou, ik zal best wel wat kunnen doen als het nodig is. Zit toch vaak op IRC, en volgens mij kost het maar 0.001 extra tijd dan
<leoquant> hoi kiwinote
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ping
<kiwinote> hoi leoquant
 * StefandeVries wordt wakker
<StefandeVries> leoquant, pong
<leoquant> offtopic ff
<leoquant> heb pianostemgerei aangeschaft
<leoquant> en dus met partner de piano aangevallen.
<leoquant> wat een hel
<StefandeVries> haha :P
<leoquant> het ging erg mis toen we de verkeerde snaren te pakken hadden
 * StefandeVries voorziet een ramp..
<StefandeVries> Lukt niet erg, dus.
<leoquant> en een fis weer opnieuw moesten uitvinden/stemmen
<leoquant> nee de start was vreselijk, maar nu gaat het goed met de stemwiggen enzo
<StefandeVries> D-akkoord en dan net zolang draaien dat de Fis weer in het akkoord past.
<leoquant> we kunnen snaren isoleren
<StefandeVries> Oké, das wel fijn
<StefandeVries> Kan je ook een leuk chorus-effect mee bereiken
<leoquant> die fis terugpakken duurde 15 min. :P
<StefandeVries> Lang leve vader met absoluut gehoor. :P
<leoquant> precies
<leoquant> het is eigenlijk een bereklus
<leoquant> dat wast
<StefandeVries> Is het ook, maar het wordt routine op een gegeven moment. :)
<leoquant> ja, we hebben er erg om gelachen
<leoquant> veel later...:)
<StefandeVries> En nu is-ie weer keurig gestemd?
<leoquant> jaja
<StefandeVries> Klinkt goed?
<StefandeVries> (stemming is geen garantie voor klank)
<leoquant> ja, het is best gelukt vinden wij. het gaat steeds maar om 3/4 tonen
<leoquant> soms wat meer
<leoquant> de hele piano mag ons mannetje doen...:)
<StefandeVries> Verstandig.. :)
<leoquant> in het hoog d f en fis en g
<leoquant> ok ben ff weg
<leoquant> later
<StefandeVries> is goed :)
<Idroy_> leoquant, ik ben bezig met het gemeenschaps team logo :-)
<leoquant> ok Idroy_
<Idroy_> en nu bezig met de gemeenschapsleiding logo... :)
<leoquant> haha dat zal in overleg moeten ツ
<Idroy_> wattan?
<leoquant> Idroy_, we zijn nu met z'n  tweetjes over dus.:)
<Idroy_> hoe bedoel je? dat de gemeenschapsleiding nog maar 2 leden heeft?
<leoquant> Idroy_, ja
<Idroy_> ah ok
<leoquant> trusten allen
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-07-26
<leoquant> StefandeVries, hallo
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ik sta nog met scheerschuim op 't gezicht, 5 minuten ben ik er :P
<leoquant> weet je nog van het  plan: "plaatje vertelt meer dan een bunch of tekst" voor mwanzo
<leoquant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DutchTeamApprovalApplication  zie mwanzo schema
<leoquant> zoiets dus
<leoquant> scheer ze ツ
<StefandeVries> Mwanzo duidelijker weergeven als middelpunt, schakelcentrum
<StefandeVries> Zou Idroy daar niet eens naar kunnen kijken?
<StefandeVries> Die is beter qua grafische vormgeving en de reacties op m'n eerste poging waren niet altijd even leuk of bemoedigend. 'the right people for the job', kort gezegd.
<StefandeVries> leoquant: ^
<leoquant> ja idroy eens vragen
<leoquant> ben even bezig met mandelbrot
<RawChid> leoquant, wat doe je met mandelbrot?
<RawChid> Das toch die gast van fractels enzo
<leoquant> RawChid, ik maak of pas fractals aan
<leoquant> altijd via de mandelbrot of julia set
<leoquant> daar ik nu weer mee verder
<RawChid> Ahzo, cool, maar waarom? Gewoon voor de fun? Of om mooie tekeningen te bouwen ofzo
<leoquant> feitelijk ben ik beeldend kunstenaar en opgeleid in dat gebied, met daarbij kunstgeschiedenis
<leoquant> en gebruik fractals in beeldend werk
<RawChid> Vet, maar wat maak je dan?
<RawChid> Wat voor soort dingen?
<leoquant> er is een site waar mijn werk staat
<leoquant> en die site is toegankelijk voor vrienden
<RawChid> ...
<leoquant> tja...
<leoquant> ik kan je wel een afbeelding opsturen
<RawChid> Ik vraag je wat voor dingen je maakt, en je zegt dat je een ontoegankelijke site hebt waar het op staat..
<RawChid> Oke cool
<leoquant> is je mail afgeschermd op launchpad?
<RawChid> Euh
<leoquant> kortom pm die even
<leoquant> even wat yoga en weer terug OerHeks ?
<OerHeks> hoi leo, ik moest even herstart uitvoeren :-)
<leoquant> ah, een nieuwe kernel?
<leoquant> weet je dat gezeur soms over 11.04
<OerHeks> nee, draden verleggen
<leoquant> de logs zijn zo mooi rustig
<leoquant> ah
<OerHeks> gezeur over 11.04 ? daar heb ik ook aan meegedaan.
<leoquant> ik ook
<OerHeks> ik ben/was echt niet blij met unity, temeer omdat ik administatieve dingen had.
<OerHeks> maar gruwelijk, 11.10 boot in 12 sec
<leoquant> het vereist wat acrobatiek soms idd
<leoquant> verdikkie oktober komt er al weer ras aan
<leoquant> mogen we eers wat zomer?
<RawChid> Inderdaad, binnenkort kan het vertaalwerk weer beginnen!
<OerHeks> joh, augustus is nog niet eens aangebroken :-D
<leoquant> voordat we de nieuwe versie proberen
<leoquant> anders pakken we een ubuntu vliegtuig naar de zon
<OerHeks> ik las de vraag van RawChid gister, meer IRC toezicht.
<leoquant> toezicht? irc?
<leoquant> waar?
<OerHeks> 18:16 <RawChid> JanC, SWAT; Ik las ergens dat er een tekort was aan IRC ops en dat deze moeilijk te vinden waren. Nou, ik zal best wel wat kunnen doen als het nodig is. Zit toch vaak op IRC, en volgens mij kost het maar 0.001 extra tijd dan
<leoquant> nou dat is dan een prachtig aanbod lijkt me?
<leoquant> kijk ik ga er natuurlijk niet over, maar....
<OerHeks> ah daar ga jij niet over.
<OerHeks> oke :-)
<leoquant> nuh....
<leoquant> aan de andere kant...
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> waar gaik dan wel over.
<leoquant> RawChid, al reacties gehad?
<OerHeks> het lijkt me ook een prima plan, RawChid verzorgd al jaar en dag de drankjes in offtopic.
<leoquant> +1 OerHeks (al weet ik daar niets van) ツ
<RawChid> Ja, komt goed
<leoquant> mooi!
<leoquant> OerHeks, het is altijd weer verbazend hoe smal de basis is van ubuntu vrijwilligers
<leoquant> het zijn vaak dezelfde handen die de verschillende karretjes duwen
<leoquant> zelfs voor de raad(s) verkiezingen
<leoquant> 7 functies, met lange tijd 7 kandidaten.....:/
<OerHeks> maar het is ook best lastig om aan te haken, de kar heeft een tijd gestaan.
<leoquant> dat is waar
<OerHeks> en toch .. ubuntu-nl is niet ondoorgrondelijk, of gesloten. Hier was ik overigens wel voor gewaarschuwd.
<OerHeks> het is ook je doel, wil je delen, of verdelen ..
<leoquant> bijdragen/bijdragers zoeken lijkt me
<OerHeks> ik zit al een tijd te lezen op de .de site
<leoquant> en?
<OerHeks> ik vind de layout en korte zinnen prettig. > http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Startseite
<leoquant> didactische ook goed: neu hier?
<OerHeks> wel grappig als ik op wiki druk > http://ubuntu-de.org/projekt/wiki.html dat ik dan in Kubuntu beland :-D
<leoquant> erste schritte?
<leoquant> ik kom er graag, met name op de sicherheitswiki
<OerHeks> verder ben ik niet goed in frans, maar die doen ook hun best, maar maken wel langere zinnen > http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/
<leoquant> dat lijkt me dezelfde opzet ツ
<OerHeks> beetje ja.
<OerHeks> maar engels <> duits is wel duidelijk verschillend.
<OerHeks> ik had ooit een idee om wat duitse wiki's te vertalen met hansw, maar dat is er nog niet echt van gekomen.
<OerHeks> ik kreeg me huisje, opknappen en inrichten en geld uitgeven gedoe ..
<OerHeks> nu is het geld op, en heb ik weer tijd :-)
<leoquant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam/ is idd erg veel tekst
<leoquant> beetje de mwanzo wiki
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/comunita#group
<leoquant> vind ik fraai
<OerHeks> ja, mooie structuur
<leoquant> teks kan niet minder :P
<leoquant> t
<OerHeks> ik wil alleen zeggen, andere landen doen ook iets, en niet eens zo slecht.
<OerHeks> mijn droom is dat al die wiki's gekoppelt worden, dat je op de 1e regel je land kan kiezen ..
<leoquant> OerHeks, misschien ben je iemand voor de nieuwe testserver
<leoquant> nieuwe opbouw van de site enzo
<OerHeks> en als je met een turkse buurmnan zit te klooien, dat je zo klik op turks zit.
<leoquant> hmm wow
<leoquant> OerHeks, ben je op de hoogte van de testserver?
<OerHeks> ja ik weet van een testserver
<leoquant> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/community-server/
<leoquant> oops
<OerHeks> maar ik ben geen sql-php deskundige, leoquant
<leoquant> nee, maar ideeen heb je wel.
<leoquant> ik bedoel ieder zijn/haar rol is zo'n project
<leoquant> s-n
<OerHeks> joh, ik heb nog meer stoute ideeën :-D
<leoquant> brrr
<leoquant> keep them :P
<OerHeks> ken  je Haarlem ?
<leoquant> zekur
<OerHeks> nou, op onze grote markt, staat een groot beeld van Coster, die van de boekdruk kunst.
<leoquant> ja?
<OerHeks> en aan dat plein, is een compleet leeg winkelcentrum, 3 lagen en kantoren.
<OerHeks> ik wil dat WC hebben, om er een open source winkelcentrum van te maken. de gemeente heeft het onteigend, en staat al 3 jaar leeg, en is economisch op in 2018
<leoquant> open source in een bredere zin dan computers?
<OerHeks> heel goed :-)
<leoquant> feed me
<OerHeks> open source is niet alleen linux en software, maar inderdaad veel breder...
<leoquant> a economy without geld, diensten uitwisselen
<OerHeks> nederland had een top kleding merk, Van Gils, die kapot is gegaan, omdat ze modellen uit het coupeuseleerboek als eigen creatie verkochten.
<OerHeks> maar goed, ik heb het plan om een aantal mainstream distro's en projecten bij elkaar in een pand te stoppen.
<OerHeks> het eerste waar iedereen aan denkt, is geld.
<leoquant> waar denk jij dan aan: uitwisselen diensten? ruilen?
<OerHeks> je kan eigenlijk nergens heen, met je linux vragen en problemen.
<leoquant> nergens fysiek heen, nee
<OerHeks> nou, cursussen, seminars, releaseparty's, frontdesk voor informatie en mogenlijkheid tot vragen stellen, al dan niet met een tafeltje huren om je eigen pc mee te brengen.
<leoquant> dan moet je de gemeente zo gek zien te krijgen dat pand los te laten, en kostenvrij af te staan tot 2018
<OerHeks> hardware verkoop, boeken verkoop, gadgets natuurlijk.
<leoquant> leegstand = verloedering
<leoquant> groots idee
<OerHeks> nou, ik wil zeggen tegen de gemeente: meneer Coster heeft het schrijvers-kartel doorbroken, wij doorbreken de commerciële software industrie.
<leoquant> lol
<OerHeks> zo is het toch ?
<leoquant> huhuh
<OerHeks> nu, de bovense ring reserveren voor business, en daar wil ik ook buma/stemra bij hebben
<leoquant> ge krijgt een standbeeld naast coster
<OerHeks> robotica, domotica ...
<leoquant> pff welke achtergrond heb jij?
<OerHeks> ik speel al een tijdje met dit idee, meer uit frustratie over mijn eigen positie.
<OerHeks> ik zag met 13/14 jaar al in, dat pc's mensen aan elkaar knopen
<leoquant> dat gebeurt idd
<OerHeks> mijn achtergrond ? gesjeesde mavo klant, die heel veel beroepsgroepen bekeken heeft.
<OerHeks> ik ben nu 43.
<leoquant> moment visite.....
<OerHeks> bij mij staat de achterdeur ook los, maar dat is naar het balkon toe :-D
<leoquant> OerHeks, mooie plannen
<leoquant> ah Idroy_
<Idroy_> hey, leoquant
<OerHeks> :-)
<leoquant> OerHeks, Idroy_ zet heel ubuntu-nl is het oranje
<leoquant> s=n
<OerHeks> maar terugkomende op de franse duitse italiaanse wiki's ..
<leoquant> ja?
<OerHeks> ja meneerke is goed bezigjes
<Idroy_> leoquant, heb je me PM al ontvangen? :-)
<leoquant> vertel
<Idroy_> gisteravond nog verstuurd :P
<leoquant> ja Idroy_
<Idroy_> k, mooi :)
<leoquant> bedankt nog
<Idroy_> graag gedaan :)
<OerHeks> over de struktuur helder maken, je hebt nu meer voorbeelden.
<leoquant> Idroy_, wiki's: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Startseite
<Idroy_> nog 1 team over of niet? en dat is de gemeenschapsleiding?
<OerHeks> die italiaanse is super droog natuurlijk.
<leoquant> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/
<leoquant> ja toch?
<OerHeks> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/comunita#group
<OerHeks> waarom het wiel 2x uitvinden...
<leoquant> die knalt eruit qua design imho
<Idroy_> ik vind de italiaanse het mooiste imho... alleen moet dat forum natuurlijk ook in de zelfde stijl gezet worden
<OerHeks> ik zie het ook met de mooie ideeën van individuele leden .. ik draai het om, betrek andere leden erbij.
<Idroy_> en de duitse vind ik het 1 na mooiste... :P
<OerHeks> ja duitse is ook mijn favo.
<leoquant> eens Idroy_
<OerHeks> zoals ubuntu de installer helder en kortbondig maakt, zo zou de info ook moeten zijn.
<leoquant> we kunnen via mwanzo brainstormen uiteraard over design
<OerHeks> maar wel met verwijzingen naar uitgebreide technische
<leoquant> en die ideetjes later mengen, verbeteren/presenteren
<leoquant> OerHeks, ja
<leoquant> Idroy_, dat probleem met veel tekst hebben we met mwanzo feitelijk ook
<leoquant> het vergt nogal wat om daar doorheen te worstelen
<OerHeks> multi nationale meeting, als de en fr en it het ook een 'leuk idee' vinden, om gekoppelt te zijn, zoals ik aangaf: met een muisklik in de wiki van de ene taal naar andere taal
<Idroy_> het moet idd, kort maar krachtig zijn, en natuurlijk duidelijk
<leoquant> die italiaanse opzet heeft veel weg van een cloud
<OerHeks> ja, dat gaat over de struktuur
<OerHeks> dit lijkt weer een beetje op het duitse > http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<leoquant> je bent er dellkubuntu
<Idroy_> ik vind dat struttura heel gaaf gedaan... is het technisch mogelijk om elke "ster" aan een link te koppelen?
<leoquant> dacht ik wel Idroy_
<Idroy_> zodat als je op forum drukt dat je dan ook naar het forum gaat
<Idroy_> maakt het stukken duidelijker imho
<Idroy_> staat het in een plaatje
<OerHeks> dat is op de NL site al gekoppelt.
<OerHeks> maar niet zo prominent, wat best mag.
<leoquant> hmm sorry ik moet even afhaken.....
<leoquant> (mijn arm needs some rest)
<leoquant> :/
<OerHeks> oke, neem je tijd.
<OerHeks> ik ga zo kersen eten, goed tegen ontstekingen
<leoquant> Wanda_, !!!!!!!!!!!!
<Wanda_> Hoy
<leoquant> gelukt dus he?
<Wanda_> Registratie oke
<leoquant> top
<Wanda_> ja
<leoquant> ga ik je voicen nu
<leoquant> blijf even hier
<leoquant> ok?
<Wanda_> oke
<leoquant> rejoin eens Wanda_ ?
<leoquant> even opnieuw starten?
<Wanda_> oke.
<leoquant> welkom terug Wanda_
<Wanda_> Ben weer terug.
<leoquant> je bent nu gevoiced hier Wanda_
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi iedereen :)
<Wanda_> Dank U.
<StefandeVries> Hallo Wanda_
<Wanda_> Hoy Steef.
<OerHeks> :-)
<leoquant> Wanda_, is nieuw bij de club
<leoquant> een hoop ervaring erbij
<Wanda_> Spik splinter nieuw
<OerHeks> mooi mooi, welke disiplines ?
<StefandeVries> Er is geen ontkomen aan. ;)
<Wanda_> Ben ik ook bang voor.
<StefandeVries> Haha. :)
<leoquant> forum mod geweest OerHeks
<Wanda_> Moet nog veel leren  qua IRV.
<Wanda_> IRC.
<leoquant> komt goed
<Wanda_> Denk ik ook.
<leoquant> tot later
<StefandeVries> Wanda_, toch maar aan IRC begonnen? :)
<RawChid> Hey Wanda_!
<RawChid> Welkom op IRC ;)
<Wanda_> Dank U.
<OerHeks> nu nog #Ubuntu-nl-offtopic vinden, en je bent compleet.
<Wanda_> Dat zal ook lukken bedankt voor de tip.
<OerHeks> daar verwijs je nare heksen en gespuis maar heen met verhaaltjes :-D
<Wanda_> Heb hem al zal daar eens kijken.
<Wanda_> Doen we.
<OerHeks> nu is ubuntu-nl niet zo druk, maar raakt wel snel offtopic
<StefandeVries> #-mwanzo eveneens.
<Wanda_> Ga eens zien in offtopic tot straks.
<RawChid> multi tasken is ook een vak :P
<StefandeVries> Hè? :P
<StefandeVries> Kan dat? :P
<OerHeks> multi-snack grill snap ik ..
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-07-27
<RawChid> Waar is Stefan!?
<RawChid> http://www.javacodegeeks.com/2011/07/funny-source-code-comments.html
<CasW> Hallo lui!
<CasW> Ik heb zonet die mail gelezen, ik zit nu in Engeland en kan nu dus niet helpen
<CasW> Als ik terugkom vast wel weer
<leoquant> lol
<Idroy_> 'hallo
<leoquant> StefandeVries, gij zijt lid van het mwanzo team nu?
<StefandeVries> hè?
<StefandeVries> whut?
<StefandeVries> Ja, volgens mij wel.
<leoquant> zou je ook je naam aan de mwanzo wiki willrn toevoegen?
<leoquant> bvd
<StefandeVries> Nu?
<leoquant> lol direct!
<leoquant> nee, ooit
<leoquant> Bestaande leden van het ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team dat onderdeel
<StefandeVries> I'm on it.
<Idroy_> hmmm, volgens mij mot ik mijn naam er ook bij zetten... aangezien ik wel in het ubuntu-nl-mwanzo launchpad team zit (dat team met die baobap als logo)
<leoquant> Idroy_, zeker weten?
<StefandeVries> Miljaar. -.-
<Idroy_> leoquant, yep https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/+members#active
<Idroy_> onderaan ;)
<OerHeks> hmm Leo, dan zou ik dat ook moeten wiki-en, ik ben ook mwanzo
<StefandeVries> Ik sta erbij, leoquant
<leoquant> Idroy_, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team/+members#active
<leoquant> dank StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Ik ga weer repeteren, tot later.
<leoquant> tot ooit
<OerHeks> ah daar sta ik wel in.
<Idroy_> leoquant.... vaag, ik zat verkeerd te kijken, ik keek naar die vlinder... wat is het verschil eigenlijk?
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/+members#active
<leoquant> Idroy_, dan moet je echt even de wiki doorlezen
<leoquant> tis wat veel tekst
<leoquant> maar dan heb je het ook helemaal door
<leoquant> Idroy_, overigens de teamleden worden gewoon gekozen
<leoquant> OerHeks, zeker! je staat er al een poos op
<Idroy_> leoquant, oh ok, ik wist het ook niet zeker aangezien ik wel toegevoegd ben in dat andere team. (dat heb ik ook niet zelf gedaan), en aangezien het 1 woordje verschil is... dan is dat nogal verwarrend imho
<leoquant> ja ik heb je toegevoegd
<leoquant> als artworkmens ツ
<Idroy_> :)
<leoquant> wil je ook in het team, dan zet je je naam bij de volgende vergadering
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda/2011-09-06
<leoquant> aanmelden kandidaat teamleden voor het ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team
<Idroy_> hmmm, naja even over nadenken ;-)
<leoquant> en over de hoeveelheid tekst op de wiki
<leoquant> ja daar moeten we ooit iets aan doen
<Idroy_> xD
<leoquant> iets van een samenvattend schema dat doorlinkt naar de wiki, van 1 pagina
<Idroy_> ye idd
<leoquant> uh, schema van 1 pagina
<leoquant> wiki blijft zoals het is (ongeveer)
<leoquant> niemand leest nog echt
<leoquant> visueel /intuitieve muisbedieners zijn "we"
<Idroy_> idd
<Idroy_> mss iets ervoor maken zoals dat italiaanse struttura geval? Alleen dat het niet de structuur aangeeft maar gewoon de onderwerpen van de wiki ofzo.
<leoquant> ja dat is wat ik/we erg willen denk ik
<leoquant> maar ook misschien wel voor de het website design
<Idroy_> dat is idd erg nice
<leoquant> yep
<leoquant> aanklampen aan de design rules vanuit canonical ook
<Idroy_> ye, we moeten van dat bruin af
<leoquant> Idroy_, ja en over 5 jaar weer van dat oranje :P
<leoquant> tis een proces
<leoquant> gelukkig
<Idroy_> ach ja,
<Idroy_> idd
<leoquant> we zouden het it forum/design team kunnen vragen naar de "code" van de struttura...
<leoquant> maar dat is niet erg deftig vind ik
<Idroy_> je kan het altijd proberen... :P
<leoquant> nou ik ben bezig de vakantie in te stappen...:)
<leoquant> heerlijk niks
<StefandeVries> dat proberen wij ook, maar die Leo in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo steeds.. :P
<leoquant> hahaha ga piano-en
<StefandeVries> Hoezo, ben nog met zang bezig. :p
<leoquant> ga ik drie tonen "aanvallen" op de piano...:/
<StefandeVries> Ook dát is piano. :)
<leoquant> jooo
<leoquant> tot later
<StefandeVries> oké, ik moet weg, ik begrijp het al :P
<Idroy_> lol
<Idroy_> hmmm, ik verveel me... -_-
<StefandeVries> Ik nu ook.
<Idroy_> hmmm, zuigt
<StefandeVries> Zelfs met drie instrumenten in huis raken de opties wel eens op, en dan beland je in saaie chatkanalen :p
<RawChid> 12:22:41 <+RawChid> http://www.javacodegeeks.com/2011/07/funny-source-code-comments.html
<RawChid> StefandeVries^
<RawChid> We hadden het laatst over commentaar in code toch :P
<StefandeVries> ja
<StefandeVries> lol
<StefandeVries> throw up; xD
<Idroy_> magic, do not touch XD
<StefandeVries> {
<StefandeVries> /If you thought you were screwed before, boy have I news for you!!!
<StefandeVries> }
<StefandeVries> xD
<Idroy_> xD
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-07-30
<StefandeVries> goedemorgen
<leoquant> dag StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ik was eens aan het denken..staat er op de wiki Mwanzo-homepage neit gewoon te veel informatie?
<StefandeVries> Zouden we die niet kunnen opsplitsen tussen de homepage en een Achtergrond-pagina?
<leoquant> goed idee, hou me op de hoogte van de vormgevingsaspecten/ideeen
<StefandeVries> Nu kom je als bezoeker om in de ideeën, naamsverklaring, en andere info die - denk ik - niet meteen noodzakelijk is.
<leoquant> StefandeVries, kom je soms ook op het forum?
<leoquant> als: steefuitheerlen?
<erkan^> Goedenavond heren en dames
<erkan^> Ik heb een probleem
<erkan^> Zie een plaatje: zien jullie --> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-PxuMwqwPqt0/TjRt2YEFBDI/AAAAAAAABT8/m9CTcuD6je0/s640/geen%252520sluiten.png  .. dat staat geen pictogrammen zoals sluiten, minimaal, enz. wat moet ik doen?
<erkan^> oh nee, hie ris mwanzo
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-07-31
<rachelle> biw
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-07-26
<leoquant> hallo
<Fermata> Hallo leoquant.
<leoquant> hoi Fermata
<Fermata> (== StefandeVries ;))
<leoquant> tuurlijk :P
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-07-28
<Siberoj> Hoi!
<Siberoj> Ik had een vraagje!
<Fermata> Optimistisch, om 3:17 ;-)
